# Fabric canopies



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

First off, Thank you to all the pro house washers on here! Because of you guys I now DS and have not climbed a ladder to wash a house since summer. Sooo much better and faster! 

Here's my question. What do you guys do when washing and there are canopies on the house? I will be painting the exterior of a 1920's mansion and it has (2) 30'x30' dark green canopies on the back. I'm worried about the chlorine discoloring the fabric. I may be able to remove them but if I don't have to, that's better. It is a brick building. Currently I mix 2 gal. 12.5%, 2.5 gal. water, 6 oz. Elemonator. I have a pic tomorrow of the canopies. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I would move them. Easier for cleaning too


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

^^^^^^^ Best Answer You'll See!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

We usually wash them. Most are more than colorfast enough for that downstream mix.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wet them first, haven't bleached one yet. Since you are painting I would take them down anyways.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

They have to come down for paint. The thought was maybe I could clean them while up. What do you think about reducing the bleach just to be safe?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Proceed with caution is the best advise I can give. How dirty are they? Since they will be down why not rule out damaging them and just hand wash with hot water?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

That is probably the best idea and how I will proceed. Thanks


----------



## Paint it Now (Jun 12, 2014)

Like the above said most are color fast but if weathered and worn, proceed with caution.
If the fabric is dry and porous make sure you drowned it out with water first. Like a plant or tree root most dry fabric can only abrorb so much moisture. Try not to do it in direct sunlight if possible. This time of year soudn't be a problem. Rinse Fast !

Just my thougt


----------

